# Seattle Symphony Quintet Plays in Prisons



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Interesting story of members of the Seattle Symphony playing in prison. Looks like a lot of the prisoners enjoyed the "concert".

http://komonews.com/news/local/they-need-this-seattle-symphony-visits-prison-in-monroe


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CDs said:


> Interesting story of members of the Seattle Symphony playing in prison. Looks like a lot of the prisoners enjoyed the "concert".
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/they-need-this-seattle-symphony-visits-prison-in-monroe


Very good work from those musicians playing there :tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't want to start a political discussion, but it seems to me in the US at least people are often in prison for seemingly innocuous things. I met a person on the bus commute last week who claims to have served years in federal prison for having grown a plant. He or she (I couldn't tell exactly and didn't care) was erudite, well spoken, confident and fascinating company, someone I would love to hang out with in a coffee bar and just share ideas. 

Yes, I think these people need this very much. To deny them culture is cruel and unusual punishment. And yes, I am an unapologetic "bleeding heart liberal" in the extreme. I will not likely be convinced the prison system is of any use whatsoever in terms of rehabilitation. Quite the opposite. I applaud these musicians.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Weston said:


> I met a person on the bus commute last week who claims to have served years in federal prison for having grown a plant.


I was involved in a trial in federal court where they convicted a man who is incredibly talented at growing marijuana. His plants were so thick that the agents had a difficult time cutting them down. It bothers me that a man with that ability could be very successful in the right state rather than being supported by tax dollars for languishing in a prison somewhere.

But bringing the outside world in to prisons is a good thing. I don't think the statement "Someone who listens to Mozart can't rob a bank" is valid. But I'd like to think that's true.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

> But bringing the outside world in to prisons is a good thing. I don't think the statement "Someone who listens to Mozart can't rob a bank" is valid. But I'd like to think that's true


I doubt it's true either but I hope this gives the prisoners hope and a longing to get themselves right and be a productive citizen once they get out of prison.
This story remind me of the scene in the Shawshank Redemption where Andy plays the classical music over the PA system.
"Remember Red, hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CDs said:


> I doubt it's true either but I hope this gives the prisoners hope and a longing to get themselves right and be a productive citizen once they get out of prison.
> This story remind me of the scene in the Shawshank Redemption where Andy plays the classical music over the PA system.
> "Remember Red, hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies."


You've got a good heart CDs:tiphat:


----------

